# PCT after winstrol cycle



## Big_jimbo (May 27, 2011)

Hi there 
Just wondering what is the best way to come off my winstrol only cycle, i did have it all mapped out but after reading more forums im stuck between 2 choices. Its an 8 week cycle of 50mg oral split into 2 doses per day. I didnt want massive gains just a bit of a strength increase and boost to get me threw a wall i hit. By the end of this cycle i would have achieved my aim, so im happy. My question is 

What is best for PCT i was going to start 3 weeks of liquid clomid the day after my last tab at 300mg day 1 then 100mg for 10 days and 50mg for remaining 10 days. 
Or would it be cheaper and easier going for 1 month of 6-oxo tabs stacked with ZMA and Arginie ??? 
Im in 2 minds here i know clomid is the norm for PCT but could i get away with just a test booster as it was such a light cycle and also is it worth tapering off winstrol or just stopping dead as some people report crashes when just stopping. 
Any advise would be appreciated thanks !


----------



## oufinny (May 27, 2011)

Use a SERM and an oral only cycle is not recommended.  Why you aren't running test with that I don't know.  And that dosing of Clomid is crazy on day one but I will let others share their thoughts on the oral only cycle first.


----------



## Big_jimbo (May 27, 2011)

Why does everybody bad mouth oral only cycles ? Apart from the damage to your liver that can be helped with products such as milk thistle. What is so bad about them ? I didnt want massive gains that is why i aint added test, pretty happy with results so far although not much it was enough to get me threw the wall i hit with training. And as for the clomid dose on day 1 would you not bother with the massive boost and just stick to 100mg then 50mg ? 
Thanks again


----------



## mich29 (May 28, 2011)

test is your base trust me once you run test along with your oral your never do it any other way.as far as pct I would not cheap out on this part its just as important as the cycle itself.def go with clomid.


----------



## brato (May 28, 2011)

I would think 100/50/50/50 would be just fine. Even 50/50/50/50 would be ok for clomid. I've never heard of someone dosing clomid at 300.


----------



## Glycomann (May 28, 2011)

Big_jimbo said:


> Why does everybody bad mouth oral only cycles ? Apart from the damage to your liver that can be helped with products such as milk thistle. What is so bad about them ? I didnt want massive gains that is why i aint added test, pretty happy with results so far although not much it was enough to get me threw the wall i hit with training. And as for the clomid dose on day 1 would you not bother with the massive boost and just stick to 100mg then 50mg ?
> Thanks again



You want to use to much Clomid.  not needed and will screw up your mental well being.  50 mg/d for 4 weeks is all you need especially with your mild cycle.  Otherwise the amount you want to use will just make you a crying bitch. Do not use an AI for recovery since your joints are already dry from the stanozolol.  You will end up feeling extremely brittle like you have arthritis.


----------



## super-blt (May 28, 2011)

http://www.forbodybuilders.net/2009/11/standard-22-day-clomidnolvadex-pct/

heres a 22 day pct with 300mg the first day. IMO thats really high i'd rather do 100/50/50/50. since winstrol suppresses test levels i wouldn't do anything less than clomid


----------



## Big_jimbo (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys al run clomid at 100/50/50/50, abd next cycle i will deffo add some test : ) but thats a whole new thread. Are AIs good for anything ? And other than glucosamine and plenty water anything else to help my joints if they do get sore ?


----------



## Digitalash (May 28, 2011)

Yep I wouldn't run an over the counter pct regardless of how mild the cycle, you might save a few dollars but it's not even close to worth it imo. 

Yes AI's are good for something, keeping estrogen low while using compounds that aromatize such as test/dbol, not needed with winstrol but you absolutely will need it when using test.


----------

